# Verknüpfung: Accounts u. Apache



## murdi (17. November 2003)

( Debian wird benutzt )

Gute Tag,
zunächst möchte ich einfach mal mein Vorhaben schildern, danach die eventuelle Umsetzung.

Derzeit existiert ein Server mit mehreren Useraccounts. Auf diesem Server ist ein Mailserver eingerichtet über den die Accounts auf Ihre E-Mails zugreifen bzw. versenden. Wenn jetzt ein User für z.B. 2 Wochen in den Urlaub fährt, möchte der User, das alle ankommenden E-Mails sofort mit Hinweis auf Abwesenheitsgrund ( individueller Text ) beantwortet werden.
Für diesen Zweck bietet Linux ja eine .forward-Datei ( im Accountordner ) an in der man den gewünschten Text speichert mit dem geantwortet werden soll ( oder man gibt eine E-Mailadresse an, für eventuelle Weiterleitung ).

Um dem User höchstmöglichen Komfort zu bieten, möchte ich eine Webschnittstelle per PHP/MySQL anbieten. Dort besteht dann die Möglichkeit Dauer des Urlaubs, Text etc bequem über den Browser zu verwalten. Verwenden würde ich dafür Apache. Nun möchte ich aber die Webaccounts mit den Userdaten auf dem Linuxrechner verknüpfen ( Username und Passwort ). Um Schattentabellen zu vermeiden, ist es mir wichtig, dass am besten auf die .passwd zugegriffen wird ( durch den Apache ).
Nun meine Frage, ist das möglich ? Wenn ja, wie ? Oder habt ihr vielleicht bessere Ideen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte mich verständlich ausdrücken und der eine oder andere kann eventuell einen Tipp zur Lösung des Problems vorschlagen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Erik M.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. November 2003)

Ja ist moeglich,
nein ich wuerds auf keinen Fall machen. Denn so reisst du dir eine Sicherheitsluecke ins system das es kracht.

Ich habe mich noch nicht gross damit auseinandergesetzt: Aber schau dir mal pam authentifizierung an. 
Damit sollte sich dein Problem loesen lassen. Das .forward file der Apache Group zuzuordnen weiss ich nicht was ich davon halten soll, ist aufjedenfall nicht sooo unsicher wie mit der passwd
Aber auch hier waehre eine andere loesung ratsam. Z.b ein Script schreiben welches unter sgid laeuft und gruppenschreibrecht auf das .forward file hat.
Der Apacheuser darf dieses Script ausfuehren aber nicht mehr.


----------



## murdi (18. November 2003)

Abend, danke erst einmal für deinen Beitrag.
Ich werde mal schauen was ich finde.

Danke und tschüss.


----------

